# an answer to my symtoms.. I think



## CEH138 (Nov 2, 2010)

So I was the one that posted a few weeks ago about trying to find a doctor that uses the new numbers for tsh. I found a nice doctor and she is very interested in helping me. Her nurse called yesterday with my results. She is starting me on Synthroid and will follow up in 6 weeks. Any advice please?

my results:TSH 5.23 (.40-5.00)
FT4 1.00 (.70-2.00)
perioxidase antibodies <10.0 (0.0-34.9)
Free t3 354 (230-420)

Sincerely,

Celia


----------



## usmc4myson (Sep 26, 2010)

Celia,
Sounds like you found a winner in this doctor. She ordered good labs to start with, and it's great that she is starting you on meds. You need them! I am not an expert in why you need them, so I will let some of the more experienced ladies/men comment on that.
Hope you find some relief with the synthroid!!


----------

